# cela (ça) n'engage que moi



## kinikya

How do you translate this expression in english?
Thank you

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## Zhorg

"as far as i'm concerned"...maybe
depends on the context really


----------



## kinikya

Thanks,
the context is: "Mon jugement n'engage que moi" or "tes paroles n'engagent que toi"
How do I say that?


----------



## gliamo

"_Well, that's your/my opinion!_"


----------



## EUROGIRL1977

"Thats my business"


----------



## Staarkali

EUROGIRL1977 said:


> "Thats my business"


No.
This is _Ce sont mes affaires_ or the more rude however more poetic C_e sont mes oignons_


----------



## kinikya

I'm sorry but I wonder if there's a more literal/legal translation? Like in disclaimers.
"Les opiniions exprimées ici n'engagent que l'auteur"


----------



## sebxl

I would say "this is only _my_ personal opinion" with an emphasis on the 'my'


----------



## Alphatradien1

This is how I/you see things.
OR maybe:
That's my/your point of view.


----------



## Kate OIV

If you want something more legal, I would use the verb "to bind". As an example you would say: 

"Only the author shall be bound by the within opinion". 
"I, alone, am bound by my views/opinion".
"The opinion expressed is binding only on its author".


----------



## gliamo

Quelques exemples glanés sur la toile:

_Opinions expressed  in articles are solely those of the authors

The views and opinions expressed in this page are strictly those of the author.

The opinions expressed here are the views of the writer...

_Take your pick!


----------



## kinikya

Kate OIV said:


> If you want something more legal, I would use the verb "to bind". As an example you would say:
> 
> "Only the author shall be bound by the within opinion".
> "I, alone, am bound by my views/opinion".
> "The opinion expressed is binding only on its author".


 
thanks that's more like it. but isn't it "is binding only its author" ('on' is taken out) ?


----------



## Alphatradien1

No!
"is binding _on_ its author" is correct.


----------



## Jahz

Hi everyone,

I'm kinda stuck on a sentence which in French would go as follow: 
"cela n'engage que moi" 

It'd follow a statement such as:
Ce que je dis est base sur ma propre experience et cela n'engage que moi.
What I'm saying is based upon my own experience and...

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## Gil

> c'est ce que je crois, mais ça n'engage que moi
> it's what I think, but it's just my way of looking at things
> 
> Copyright © 2000, Harrap's Multimedia, © 2000, Havas Interactive


----------



## victoria1

"I assume total responsibility". Will that be closer to what you had in mind Jahz?


----------



## Jahz

Hello Victoria1,

Well, actually it's not bad at all, but I'm trying to moderate a little by saying that what I state is based upon my own experience and that I'm aware that perhaps I'm the only one that would draw conclusions out of it, that nobody has to take it into consideration, that it's just an personal way of thinking.

Okay I agree, it doesn't seem clear, but in my mind it really is though

Thanks


----------



## archijacq

suggestion:
and you have only my word for it


----------



## ThePolarBear

Hello everyone! 

 I would like to translate:

_"C'est mon opinion et elle n'engage que moi"_

 But I have absolutely no idea how to say "engage" in this context.

_"It's my own opinion and it only ???"_

 Please, could someone help me?


----------



## lauren-o

"It's my opinion and mine only?"


----------



## ThePolarBear

Hmm, in fact, I exposed my opinion about a serious topic, but I would not like someone told me something like "you assume everyone wants everything to do with you".

 So, "C'est mon opinion et elle n'engage que moi" = "C'est mon opinion et je ne vous demande pas de la partager systématiquement".

 Is there a short way to express that? "It's my opinion and... ???"


----------



## wildan1

_...and not necessarily anyone else's_


----------



## lauren-o

...and I don't expect you to agree.
...and I'm not asking you to share it.


----------



## baker589

...and you don't have to agree ?


----------



## ThePolarBear

Thank you very much for help, guys. 

 All your ideas have been noted. 

_"...and I don't expect you to agree"_ is a bit strong in my context, so I will go with _"...and I'm not asking people to share it"._

 Great forum! All the best! __


----------



## funnyhat

How about "That's my 2 cents"?


----------



## franc 91

That's/This is only my opinion, I can't speak for anyone else.
I can only speak for myself
Speaking personally, I would say this.....


----------



## Mtrain17

Ça a le même sens que <<_à mon avis>>?_


----------



## Fiddledeedee

Broadly speaking, yes.

But the expression "Ca n'engage que moi" stresses the fact that you are expressing _your_ opinion, and not someone else's. You underline that what you say should not be taken for granted and that it only represents _your_ point of view.


----------



## Mtrain17

Alors, je pourrais dire <<_that may just be my opinion>>?_


----------

